# G4003G Proper Cross Slide Backlash



## epanzella (Sep 8, 2013)

What is the proper amount of backlash my G4003G cross slide handwheel should have and is it adjustable?


----------



## ridgeway (Sep 9, 2013)

Funny you mention this.  I just had mine appart over the weekend to clean and adjust the crossfeed nut.  I have the standard 4003, but id imagine they are similar if not the same.  There should be a capscrew on the nut to squeeze the slotted half together.  I tightened mine a tiny bit to take up some backlash and still keep it smooth.  I still have backlash, but much better.Im about .010" backlash.  While I was at it, I cleaned and scotch brighted the gibbs and adjusted everything.  Works good.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 10, 2013)

There is nothing proper about backlash. It is just a fact of life when it comes to two moving parts. Yes, there are ways to tighten up things, but a little backlash doesn't hurt anything as long as you are aware that backlash is present. It is something that is acceptable, we live with it.
Nelson Collar


----------



## epanzella (Sep 10, 2013)

My backlash is also .015. My major complaint was that the handwheel would drop back under it's own weight when the grab handle was in the 9 oclock position. I did all the adjustment steps that can be done without disassembly (tighten lead nut lockscrew and tighten handwheel spanner) and although my backlash is still .015 the handwheel at least stays put. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## ortho (Sep 11, 2013)

epanzella said:


> My backlash is also .015. My major complaint was that the handwheel would drop back under it's own weight when the grab handle was in the 9 oclock position. I did all the adjustment steps that can be done without disassembly (tighten lead nut lockscrew and tighten handwheel spanner) and although my backlash is still .015 the handwheel at least stays put. Thanks to all for your input.



Epanzella, I have the same ol' thing.  The backlash on my G4003G cross slide is about 0.010" with that annoying hand wheel flopping down from its own grab handle weight at 9 o'clock position.  For the final cuts, one machinist told me this:  after the tool gets to the end of the cut you would want to back the 			cross slide out beyond the work one whole turn. Then you would return the cross 			slide in one whole turn, plus the original cut plus the next 			amount of cut.  In doing so, you compensate conservatively for the back lash with all its hidden accruement.  Having a dial indicator on the cross slide can be used for cross checking.
---ortho


----------

